
Ask HN: Is your business anticipating the arrival of 5G? Why or why not? - DiggyJohnson
Any discussion of 5G is likely relevant and appreciated. If it answers one of the following questions: even better.<p>I&#x27;m primarily interested in 5G&#x27;s effects on business, less so on how it will be embraced by consumers.<p><i>[1st Order Impact]</i><p>Are you or your business anticipating the rollout of 5G?<p>Does your sector&#x2F;industry already anticipate clear use-cases for 5G networks? If yes, do you expect 5G technologies to impact your process, or instead is 5G a component of your product itself?<p>Does 5G and its related technologies represent more of an iterative improvement of current systems and processes, or will it solve new problems that previously didn&#x27;t have viable solutions?<p><i>[2nd+ Order Impact]</i><p>Does 5G have the potential to impact you or your business upon further maturity?<p>[If the above answer is &quot;yes&quot;] what is the blocker&#x2F;missing technology that won&#x27;t be there on rollout?<p>If those blockers were removed: does 5G and its related technologies represent more of an iterative improvement of current systems and processes, or does it solve new problems that previously didn&#x27;t have viable solutions.<p><i>[Misc.]</i><p>Are you expecting to have to differentiate between 5G providers due to differing capabilities?<p>Do you think 5G is overhyped?<p>Do you think 5G is overhyped, but useful nonetheless?<p>What common processes (i.e. business activities shared by many different firms) will be most affected?
======
wmf
Does building bloated sites and apps count as "anticipating the arrival of
5G"?

~~~
DiggyJohnson
(As much as I hate it) if the poor usability pre-5G was a decision justified
by the delayed benefit by its capabilities/feature on 5G networks...I guess?

I'm not saying its not a terrible business decision, certainly.

Do you think this is going on?

~~~
wmf
No, I'm just trolling.

------
PaulHoule
No. It won't serve my area. The only idea more preposterous than "5G causes
Coronavirus" is that "5G will have benefits for consumers".

------
boznz
Waiting for 6G

